# Κοντεύω να πέσω κάτω απ' τα γέλια...



## Count Baltar (Sep 19, 2008)

και δεν ξέρω τι τίτλο να βάλω στο ποστ.

Διαβάστε


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 19, 2008)

Εσύ γελάς; Να σου πω είναι για γέλια και για κλάματα. Το μόνο που με κάνει και απορώ είναι το πώς τολμάνε και ξεστομίζουν τέτοια πράγματα. Πρέπει να μας έχουν για εντελώς ανεγκέφαλους.


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 19, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> και δεν ξέρω τι τίτλο να βάλω στο ποστ.
> 
> Διαβάστε



Και εσείς εκεί κάτω έχετε ακριβή βενζίνη; Τι να πω, δεν ξέρω, ήλπιζα ότι σε εσάς που είστε λίγο πιο νότια θα έφτανε πιο γρήγορα... ()


----------



## Lexoplast (Sep 19, 2008)

Εδώ δημιουργείται και ο εξής φαύλος κύκλος: όσο πιο πολύ ανεβαίνει το κόστος μεταφοράς των καυσίμων, ανεβαίνει και η τιμή τους. Και όσο ανεβαίνει η τιμή των καυσίμων, ανεβαίνει και το κόστος μεταφοράς τους, γιατί και τα βυτιοφόρα βενζίνη καίνε! Τρομερό;


----------



## diceman (Sep 19, 2008)

Αυτή τη φωτό γιατί μας την έβαλες, για διαγωνισμό λεζάντας; Γιατί μου έρχονται διάφορες ιδέες...


----------



## Lexoplast (Sep 20, 2008)

Οι ιδέες σου είναι πάντα ευπρόσδεκτες, αγαπητέ diceman.


----------

